# Assassin's Creed : Brotherhood



## Yagami-Kun (May 6, 2010)

​


> Today, additional details about Assassin's Creed's journey into multiplayer emerged, courtesy of leaked GameStop promotional materials obtained by gaming blog Kotaku. "Live and breathe as Ezio, now a legendary master assassin, in his struggle against the Templar order. Lead your own brotherhood of assassins and strike at the heart of the enemy, Rome," the promo reads.
> 
> Ubisoft offered gamers a curious update on the Assassin's Creed franchise in January, saying that the next "episode" in the series would introduce "an online multiplayer mode." Though scant few other details on the project have been made available, Ubisoft has said that it will be a stand-alone product featuring Assassin's Creed II protagonist Ezio. A URL registration from April also indicated that the game would be titled Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood.
> 
> ...



It's going to be a stand alone game, and the main setting will be Rome. Should be good, though I wanted to hear more about III.

Dunno how they will pull off the multiplayer.


----------



## Koppachino (May 6, 2010)

Seems like the multiplayer will be co-op assassinations. It sounds promising, if they can pull it off.


----------



## Stumpy (May 13, 2010)

Multiplayer needs to be on the same level of awesome classic Splinter Cell Versus Mode multiplayer was. Otherwise I doubt I will be getting an ACII spinoff.


----------



## scerpers (May 13, 2010)

probably not.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 13, 2010)

Eh, unless the multiplayer is crazy awesome (like the latest splinter cell game), ill pass.

Assassins creed is a great single player experience, I dont want anything to jeopardize that.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 13, 2010)

True.

But at least they're doing this whole multi-player thing on a spin-off rather than a main series installment so if it turns out to be crap then you can just ignore it.


----------



## Maxi (May 14, 2010)

Nice. I loved the AC II and i'm looking highly forward to updates on this game. Let's just hope it's gonna be a clean multiplayer instead of a buggy/crashed one.


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2010)

One day when I get a PS2 I will buy AC1.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 14, 2010)

altair will probably be the exclusive model


----------



## Maxi (May 14, 2010)

Sasori said:


> One day when I get a PS2 I will buy AC1.



AC 1 isn't on PS2 dude .
It's on PS3, Xbox 360 and PC.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2010)

E3 trailer out.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 14, 2010)

Gay, I wanted an AC set in Desmond's time.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2010)

Only if they get around the "Modern Templars wield sticks" issue.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 14, 2010)

Considering it's still the same character, it makes sense it's a stand alone. Also since it's not called III but i think the title doesnt matter. The character does.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 14, 2010)

Assassins Creed is just becoming boring .


----------



## Cenyane (Jun 15, 2010)

*Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood*

The E3 2010 Trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzIFBqbmD8I&playnext_from=TL&videos=pViKhYTtgmA&feature=bulletin[/YOUTUBE]

Coming out in November 19, 2010


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 15, 2010)

Use the search engine.

There is a thread for this on the next page.


----------



## Rannic (Jun 15, 2010)

Ps3 getting the multi player beta


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Assassins Creed is just becoming boring .



You are on crack, its becoming more fun


----------



## Sasori (Jun 15, 2010)

Maxi said:


> AC 1 isn't on PS2 dude .
> It's on PS3, Xbox 360 and PC.


wat

No way, I'm sure I remember the first AC came out before the launch of PS3?


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

I actually liked the beginning of the gameplay footage but that just seems like more DLC.

I wonder how they are going to work the multiplayer aspect of it.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 15, 2010)

It's trailers like these that make me depressed I have no games consoles


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 15, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Assassins Creed is just becoming boring .



It was boring from the start



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Eh, unless the multiplayer is crazy awesome (like the latest splinter cell game), ill pass.
> 
> Assassins creed is a great single player experience, I dont want anything to jeopardize that.



It's a boring and annoying experience with beautiful locations. If they had turned the game into some sort of "live in the world of the past" thing then it would be solid.

I'm surprised people hail the first game so much as something great when it was the most repetitive game I've ever played. Get mission, go to city, climb all towers, rescue all people, do the same minor missions you've done every other time, kill dude, repeat.

Not to mention the story is completely ridiculous, but maybe that's just my dislike for conspiracy theory plots.

I see potential for this multiplayer thing though, no ludicrous plots to deal with and having a lot of people running all over huge cities while killing or helping each other seems like a good idea.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2010)

The multiplayer actually looks really promising so far.

I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 15, 2010)

New multiplayer trailer, damn that song is catchy

[YOUTUBE]KtDLFtBvka4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

It doesn't look awful, but still doesn't seem like it'd be worth a purchase.

EDIT: Gamestop needs to back the fuck off. Im fine with the whole preorder=exclusive content thing, but seriously guys, wait a few months.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope it keeps the stealth in the MP.


----------



## Maxi (Jun 16, 2010)

Sasori said:


> wat
> 
> No way, I'm sure I remember the first AC came out before the launch of PS3?



No dude, just look at Wikipedia.
I don't know what you heard, but AC1 came out for the PS3, Xbox 360 and PC. You probably had a false source or something.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 16, 2010)

Multiplayer looks shitty.

What if AC2 was this, the DLC and the original with mission replay. Game of the year?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know if this has been posted but its damn amazing


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 4, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I don't know if this has been posted but its damn amazing


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Oct 27, 2010)

Preview of the game. Critic says it's better than AC II, hope he's right


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 27, 2010)

Its time to log back into "The Matrix" where you can be "The One" in any game in the series.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 4, 2010)

*Rumor *only.. but _fucking _ asshoes. I'm not a fan of the AC series ... but this is making me want to play this game. Fucking AC and Metal Gear wants to have a baby or something.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 4, 2010)

Wouldn't mind having him in there.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Rumor *only.. but _fucking _ asshoes. I'm not a fan of the AC series ... but this is making me want to play this game. Fucking AC and Metal Gear wants to have a baby or something.


Thank Godjima I love both series. Obv. Metal Gear more, but AC is coolbeans.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2010)

MGS4 got Altair, so it's only fair. I'd be more pissed if this was MGS2 Raiden.


----------



## squilliam (Nov 4, 2010)

so is it still Ezio in this game?


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 4, 2010)

^ Yeah, it's the continuation and conclusion of Ezio's story I believe.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 5, 2010)

loved the mp beta, cant wait for the full game to come out. story mode is looking awesome and multiplayer kicks ass. I didn't think it was possible, especially so soon but it's looking like this game is gonna best AC2 pretty easily. I cant imagine what they'll do for AC3 especially if they give it at least a couple years life cycle before release.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 5, 2010)

Yawn. AC 2.5.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 6, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> loved the mp beta, cant wait for the full game to come out. story mode is looking awesome and multiplayer kicks ass. I didn't think it was possible, especially so soon but it's looking like this game is gonna best AC2 pretty easily. I cant imagine what they'll do for AC3 especially if they give it at least a couple years life cycle before release.



Well considering Ubisoft got almost every one of their studios to work on this particular game, it shouldn't be that hard to imagine what they could do in one year.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 6, 2010)

I never really quite got what Brotherhood fully is.

Is it an expansion of AC2 or is it a separate game with its own giant storyline like AC2?


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Nov 6, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I never really quite got what Brotherhood fully is.
> 
> Is it an expansion of AC2 or is it a separate game with its own giant storyline like AC2?


It is AC 2.5


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 6, 2010)

^ your crazy.

It's an entirely new story that involves Ezio. It takes place in Rome which is bigger than the ac2 cities.  It's got all kinds of new gameplay like the new ability to recruit assassin's and use them to help you or to carry out missions. plus a cool new feature is that you can now ride your horse into the city and there are some cool kills where you can kill a guy and jack his horse in one move and i think there's a kill from on top a horse too. There's some new DaVinci inventions like a parachute. There's some new soldier types that use guns. There's gonna be a lot more about desmond in this game too. Don't forget multiplayer which adds a whole extra level of gameplay to this game. BTW, the multiplayer kicks ass too. It is in no way AC 2.5 and you are a fool if you believe that. Just because it's still ezio doesn't mean it's 2.5, just because it only took a year to make doesn't make it 2.5 it's a whole separate game and story (not just an expansion), they could easily call it AC3 because they've certainly added enough new stuff for it to be AC3. It's not even just AC2 + Multiplayer. There's definitely enough new here for a full standalone game.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 6, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> ^ your crazy.
> 
> It's an entirely new story that involves Ezio. It takes place in Rome which is bigger than the ac2 cities.  It's got all kinds of new gameplay like the new ability to recruit assassin's and use them to help you or to carry out missions. plus a cool new feature is that you can now ride your horse into the city and there are some cool kills where you can kill a guy and jack his horse in one move and i think there's a kill from on top a horse too. There's some new DaVinci inventions like a parachute. There's some new soldier types that use guns. There's gonna be a lot more about desmond in this game too. Don't forget multiplayer which adds a whole extra level of gameplay to this game. BTW, the multiplayer kicks ass too. It is in no way AC 2.5 and you are a fool if you believe that. Just because it's still ezio doesn't mean it's 2.5, just because it only took a year to make doesn't make it 2.5 it's a whole separate game and story (not just an expansion), *they could easily call it AC3 because they've certainly added enough new stuff for it to be AC3*. It's not even just AC2 + Multiplayer. There's definitely enough new here for a full standalone game.



To the bolded its not AC3 because the Assassins Creed main storyline is for Desmond not his ancestors and 3 from what I can figure is going to be mainly about Desmond and the Assassins struggle to stall the Templar's while also finding a way to save the world from what Minerva warned about.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 7, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> ^ your crazy.



That's unnecessary.



Nan Desu Ka said:


> It's an entirely new story that involves Ezio.



It's a derivative game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 7, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I never really quite got what Brotherhood fully is.
> 
> Is it an expansion of AC2 or is it a separate game with its own giant storyline like AC2?


Yes and no, it's expansion of AC2's story, but with improved gameplay and more content.

Ubisoft Montreal studio worked alongside 4 other Ubisoft studios to work on the game (which is why it took 1 year to make it), so it's a full-on game like AC2. 

The reason it's not called AC3 is because it involves using the same characters and time period of the previous game. It's not a ripoff as some people might say it is. 



Gomez said:


> It's a derivative game.


Maybe as far as the AC story/mythos goes, it could be. However that doesn't mean it can't be good in it's own right.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 8, 2010)

See it as a sequel. Not an derivative story.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm 1/2 way done now & as far as bridge titles go I'm liking Brotherhood alot.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2010)

Have they upped the difficulty at all, or added a hard mode?

I loved both AC1 and 2, but one of the huge problems for me is that there was no real incentive for being stealthy other than the fact that it looked cool. I could easily take on 20+ guards at once and emerge unscathed.

With the addition of the crossbow (rooftops would be cake now right?) and the extra assassins at your command, I could see this being even easier than AC2


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 16, 2010)

They upped the AI difficulty for Brotherhood

- Remember how you had to pick pocket & empty safes to build infastructure + Armor & Weapons you'll be doing that too + paintings.
- Only complaint so far is the timed missions
- I like the duel story this time around as the story is evenly split between Ezio & Desmond this time.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> They upped the AI difficulty for Brotherhood



To what degree? Do the guards still go with the one/two at most at a time approach?

I get that Ezio isn't really an assassin but a renaissance Batman as far as skills go, but it still gets kind of ridiculous when Im surrounded by enemies and I can just take them out 1 by 1 at my leisure.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 16, 2010)

The guards will come at you in a group & thats true when you are attacked by a large number of enemies not one guard attacks while the others watch but they all jump in this time. Spent more time dodging then attacking when these bastards come at you in a group.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The guards will come at you in a group & thats true when you are attacked by a large number of enemies not one guard attacks while the others watch but they all jump in this time. Spent more time dodging then attacking when these bastards come at you in a group.



So you can't win a fight simply by standing still and waiting for opportunities to counter? For a fairly skilled player, how many guards could they fight at once before being overwhelmed?

I loved AC2, and i'll probably get this in the near future, but the difficulty has always been the worst part about it, because there's no incentive for stealth.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 16, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I loved AC2, and i'll probably get this in the near future, but the difficulty has always been the worst part about it, because there's no incentive for stealth.



That was the only superior aspect of the first game.  The difficulty of fighting enemies made stealth vital.  Until the end at least, when the game gets bored and makes you fight enemies Space Invaders style.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2010)

I've only tried the first one.. will probably play the 2nd one when I feel like it... So.. is this game (Brotherhood) really a 10/10?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 16, 2010)

I was in love with the second one, obviously going to get this hopefully for Christmas or before. I don't care if it's like AC2 because I loved it


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2010)

oh its out already?

how is the multiplayer?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2010)

AC brotherhood is the best AC...And I gave AC 9.3...That's saying something.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anyone have any extra multiplayer skin to spare?


----------



## KidTony (Nov 16, 2010)

just got it, though haven't played it yet.

IGN gave this an 8.0, WTF???? GI gave it a 9.25, and some other magz/sites have given it a great score. Wonder what got into IGN


----------



## Bluth (Nov 16, 2010)

KidTony said:


> just got it, though haven't played it yet.
> 
> IGN gave this an 8.0, WTF???? GI gave it a 9.25, and some other magz/sites have given it a great score. Wonder what got into IGN



It's sounded as if the reviewer got bored after awhile.  To be honest the AC series can get repetitive, and this is now the third game in the series, where you have a lot of the same mechanics.  

I'm going to get the game because I like the story, I like Ezio as a character, I love history, and the gameplay is very fun if a bit repetitive at times.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 16, 2010)

Except you have multiplayer this time. I might wait for other peoples opinions on it and get it when it's cheaper 

Is it worth the price of a whole game though?


----------



## Heihachi (Nov 17, 2010)

I haven't finished the story yet, I've mostly been focusing completely on the multiplayer.

Gotta say, there's no online experience like it. It's one of the few online games that punishes aggressive playstyles. You can't just run around stabbing NPC's until you find your target, and running around in plain sight paints a giant target over your head and makes you vulnerable to stuns. To get the most points in a game, you really have to think about your actions and use your abilities wisely, since they're on such a long cooldown once you use them.

My only REAL complaint so far is the fact that, unless you're playing Wanted, your team leader picks which character you'll be playing as. That forces your entire team to be the same character, which includes the Harlequin, even if they don't have access to it. Even Wanted mode only allows one character per person, so you'll likely get stuck with persona's you don't like very much if you don't pick your character fast. Makes me feel like it was a waste to pre-order the game since I rarely get to be the Harlequin unless my leader decides to be.


----------



## Klue (Nov 17, 2010)

Has the fighting engine changed at all? Any new gameplay elements?


----------



## Heihachi (Nov 17, 2010)

They actually made it a hell of alot easier to kill enemies in the main story.

Basically, if you kill one guard, you can instantly switch to another target and kill them in one shot, then move to the next target and do the same, ect, ect until you're hit again.

Then again, I'm only in chapter 2, but it feels easier so far.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

Heihachi said:


> They actually made it a hell of alot easier to kill enemies in the main story.
> 
> Basically, if you kill one guard, you can instantly switch to another target and kill them in one shot, then move to the next target and do the same, ect, ect until you're hit again.
> 
> Then again, I'm only in chapter 2, but it feels easier so far.



Bummer. 

I'll still probably get it for the multiplayer, if it's as good as you say. I love that it punishes aggressive play. The experience would be ruined if it was just people chasing after other players to get assassinations.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 18, 2010)

KidTony said:


> just got it, though haven't played it yet.
> 
> IGN gave this an 8.0, WTF???? GI gave it a 9.25, and some other magz/sites have given it a great score. Wonder what got into IGN



IGN is full of shit. No one takes them seriously anymore.



Anyone have trouble climbing some of those towers? I got stuck in the middle of one and couldn't climb up.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Nov 18, 2010)

KidTony said:


> just got it, though haven't played it yet.
> 
> IGN gave this an 8.0, WTF???? GI gave it a 9.25, and some other magz/sites have given it a great score. Wonder what got into IGN



IGN is always particularly harsh on games that don't try to innovate.

And, lets face it, brotherhood feels _a lot_ like AC2

though I do agree that anything below a 9 is unfair


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 18, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> IGN is full of shit. No one takes them seriously anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have trouble climbing some of those towers? I got stuck in the middle of one and couldn't climb up.



you just gotta find the right pathway up the tower. You're likely gonna be moving across all 4 sides to find the hand holds and make your way up.


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 18, 2010)

Gonna get the game tommorow... can't fucking wait. Love playing as Ezio.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2010)

Game is one of the best this year if you ask me. Assassin Creed remains one of the best series this gen.


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 18, 2010)

Also it's confirmed that Brotherhood *IS NOT* Assassin's Creed 3. AC3 won't star a pre-existing character.


----------



## BVB (Nov 18, 2010)

Will be hard to create a character more awesome than ezio :datezio


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah Ezio pretty hard to top but I'll welcome a new character.


----------



## KidTony (Nov 18, 2010)

I haven't even beaten AC II yet. I'm at the last mission, but i have to find all the codex and don't know where to start. I'm missing 16 of em. Is there much to do in AC II after you kill Borgia?? 

Anyway, even though i got the game i don't think ima be playing it anytime soon. Just started Mass 2, that's probably going to take me a week or 2.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 18, 2010)

Loads of animation Glitches, crowds of people appearing out of nowhere in front of your eyes. And bad direction but overall its proving to be a quite fun game. Lets see if they learned the lesson on giving freedom of asthetics to the player.

So far its great that they let you play with the clothe of altair from last game, however it does have it silly moments of oh rly?

Well free masons rule the world, guess its time to reveal?


----------



## tashtin (Nov 18, 2010)

cant wait for this game, gonna buy it tomorrow.

does anyone know if there are there any huge/ high towers to climb? Its really calming to climb towers and then take a minute taking in the vista


----------



## Draffut (Nov 18, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> IGN is full of shit. No one takes them seriously anymore.
> 
> Anyone have trouble climbing some of those towers? I got stuck in the middle of one and couldn't climb up.



2 of them, but I jumped down and looked it over again and got up them both eventually.

This game is more of an expansion that anything else, but it's still great.  Makes me want to go get the DLC stuff I skipped out on in the second one.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 18, 2010)

No way, IGN was spot on. This game totally deserves an 8 for being better than ACII in pretty much every way possible, which got a 9.2 from them. I love that they let some new asshole review the game instead of letting the same person that played ACII review it. Who wants consistency in reviews?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 18, 2010)

Just how long do I have to wait for game stop to send my my harlequin code via e-mail? would it be easier if I phone them?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> No way, IGN was spot on. This game totally deserves an 8 for being better than ACII in pretty much every way possible, which got a 9.2 from them. I love that they let some new asshole review the game instead of letting the same person that played ACII review it. Who wants consistency in reviews?



I haven't played the game, but from what I hear the game is still pretty repetitive, and still really easy.

Now I'll admit that the game probably deserves more than 8, but it makes sense that they'd rank it lower than ACII.


----------



## DanE (Nov 19, 2010)

WTF  my brother keeps getting double everything, multikills, double escape in multiplayer his account is glitched or something


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 19, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Just how long do I have to wait for game stop to send my my harlequin code via e-mail? would it be easier if I phone them?



Phone them.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I haven't played the game, but from what I hear the game is still pretty repetitive, and still really easy.
> 
> Now I'll admit that the game probably deserves more than 8, but it makes sense that they'd rank it lower than ACII.



Repetitive is subjective. I find it repetitive to ride around a track more then once but you do it tons of times in Gran Turesmo. I find it repetitive throwing a ball around in Madden. I find it repetitive shooting the same damn soldiers in COD. 

See what I mean?  Is pretty easy though it's still awesome. Game doesn't deserve anything below a 9.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 19, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Repetitive is subjective. I find it repetitive to ride around a track more then once but you do it tons of times in Gran Turesmo. I find it repetitive throwing a ball around in Madden. I find it repetitive shooting the same damn soldiers in COD.
> 
> See what I mean?  Is pretty easy though it's still awesome. Game doesn't deserve anything below a 9.



Yeah, I never get why stuff like this is deemed repetitive compared to other titles, every game has a great deal of repetition to it. 

Even if it has multiplayer, you eventually get to the point where you've done and seen everything a game has to offer.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 21, 2010)

Just beat the game

*Spoiler*: __ 



So I've just beaten the game and I'll say the game deserves around the same score as AC2.  While the game mechanics are still the same, I will say that the assassin's stuff is pretty addictive, at least for me it is, it's pretty badass to whistle and have everyone around you get a arrow in their neck.  

The story felt to me shorter than AC2, but it still had good characters.  Ezio is one of better leading characters in a game imo.  It's very cool to see your character age from AC2 to becoming the head of the assassins, plus he looks awesome.   

Assassins Creed is one of those games that even if things get repetitive, it's still fun.  I've never really grown tired of running around a historical city and killing guards.  As Crazy said a lot of other games are repetitive, AC2 is different from the norm, so it feels more repetitive.  The thing that that it needs to do imo, is to have some sort of one on one fight system that makes it seem more epic.  When you fight Cezare, I wanted it feel more like a boss fight.  

Personally I love historical mysteries, I love Indiana Jones type stuff, and this feels similar to me.  

The overall story with Desmond is interesting.  IGN described it as Scooby Doo like, but I disagree, I've enjoyed the other characters involved.  

Overall a good story individual with it being a great story when you connect it too AC2 and Desmond's story, fun gameplay, a game where you'll get your money's worth, and I haven't even played the multiplayer yet.  Game deserves at least a 9 imo


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2010)

My Review -


----------



## Draffut (Nov 21, 2010)

When I get to the base as Desmond early on, they complain that hte trunk needs to be hiddeen and covered to prevent detection:  Truck remains uncovered out in the middle of the street.  



Going through escape route.  Desmond makes joke about throwing the whiny twit to a switch, she tells him hell no.  1 minute later she willing lets Desmond throw her across a pit to hit a switch.



We unload small truck into the basement, aparently the truck contains anouther dimension, as there is a massive amount of electronics and shit in our new hideout that was previously in this truck.


----------



## KidTony (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL, i was like WTF where the hell did all these cables come from?? You could feel a fucking department store with them.


----------



## Heihachi (Nov 22, 2010)

You know what I'd kill for?

An ending in this damn series that doesn't piss me off.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 22, 2010)

I wanted to go buy it today but after reading the comments in this thread I think I'll wait until the price drops.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2010)

^Why? It's one of the best games this year.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm going to get it, since the good far outweighs the bad, but im still a bit disappointed that nothing I've seen has made me think the lack of difficulty problem has gotten any better.


----------



## Gonder (Nov 22, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I wanted to go buy it today but after reading the comments in this thread I think I'll wait until the price drops.



why can,t you just rent the game


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 22, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'm going to get it, since the good far outweighs the bad, but im still a bit disappointed that nothing I've seen has made me think the lack of difficulty problem has gotten any better.



I don't think they're actually able to figure out a non-bullshitty way to make these games hard.

Remember that fucking mission in the DLC of AC2 where you had to take out a guy on a boat surrounded by 12 guards all covering each other without being seen. I'd rather have my Ass creed easy than that bullshit.


----------



## Magoichi (Nov 22, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> When I get to the base as Desmond early on, they complain that hte trunk needs to be hiddeen and covered to prevent detection:  Truck remains uncovered out in the middle of the street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So basically the bad points of this game are conspicuous trucks, whining bitches, and the equivalent of Doctor Who's Tardis.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 22, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> I don't think they're actually able to figure out a non-bullshitty way to make these games hard.
> 
> Remember that fucking mission in the DLC of AC2 where you had to take out a guy on a boat surrounded by 12 guards all covering each other without being seen. I'd rather have my Ass creed easy than that bullshit.



Its not the difficulty in the sneaking I have a problem with, just the combat. As an assassin, I shouldn't be able to take on 15 guards at once. And if I can, it should require some serious repositioning.


----------



## Juno (Nov 22, 2010)

Ezio's property portfolio is astonishing. The Pantheon _and_ the Colloseum?


----------



## Magoichi (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah I should really start considering on investing in some of these awesome landmarks. Rebuilding these shops alone just ain't giving me enough money, and that crossbow has been sitting on the weapon dealers shelf for a while now waiting to be bought.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 22, 2010)

Fucking multiplayer and its shitty connection


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 22, 2010)

You do not have the necessary privileges to access Xbox LIVE gameplay


----------



## roronoa_zoro (Nov 22, 2010)

NO PC????


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 22, 2010)

Does calling-on Assassins in the game have a limit? If so, how do you recover the ability to call them?


----------



## Bluth (Nov 23, 2010)

^well there should be a bar in the top left hand corner that tells you if you can call on the recruits or not.  After you call them, the bar starts to refill.  If you call only one bar than you can call the second and third, if you hold down the LB button then you get the arrow storm where all three bars are used at once, and you have to wait for them to fill back up. It just depends upon the bars.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 23, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^Why? It's one of the best games this year.



I love the AC series but some people are referring to it as 'just an expansion of ACII'  and stuff so it's kind of making me think it's not worth the release price.

How long/big is the story/single player compared to ACII?

I hardly play online and from what I'm hearing multiplayer seems to be the focus on this one..so maybe this might not be the one for me..Reason why when I heard AC was getting online multiplayer I felt slightly uneasy as most of the devs have been paying more attention to online than to the single player experience this generation. Shame.



Gonder said:


> why can,t you just rent the game



I like to own games as I hardly ever finish a game in what's supposed to be the rental period or I'll finish it in one or 2 days but skipping/not paying attention to the story, so I don't get the most out of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2010)

It's full on sequel. People just wanted to see a new area and character but this adds plenty of new things. Single player is already 20+ plus for me.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 23, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> So basically the bad points of this game are conspicuous trucks, whining bitches, and the equivalent of Doctor Who's Tardis.



There are plenty of gameplay related issues, those are just funny inconsistancies.

Like when I have to kill 20 people without being detected.  Some attempts enemies saw me through 2 walls without explaination.  

When I throw daggers at 2 guards, and a third dagger flies out completely sideways at a guy WAY to my right on the other side of a solid wall for no reason.  That person and the guard near him immediatly detected me cause of it.

Many shops request that you get specific items for quests, but most item drops are random, even from chests, so your ability to complete these quests is almost entirely random.

It's still a fun game, I am on like sequence 7 at the moment despite it's numerous massive issues, with no plan on stopping anytime soon.  But I also enjoyed #1.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2010)

None of those sound like Massive Issues


----------



## Draffut (Nov 24, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> None of those sound like Massive Issues



The quest one defineitly is.  Combat being a joke is a pretty big issue, though one I am accustomed to after the previous game.

Still enjoy the game, though I havn't found anywhere near the initiative to find the stuff hidden by #16 as I did in the previous game.  Have only located one so far.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh I love combat, missed that part that didn't like it.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 24, 2010)

Accidentally walk into a "mission start" icon.  Decline mission.  Am teleported to my headquarters for no reason.



Doing mission that requires I take no damage.  After running around for 20 minutes, game decided to not let me jump strait for no reason, plummet and take dmg, have to restart.



Same mission, 15 minutes later, jump from a ledge to a beam.  Smacks head into beam and plummets to death, start mission again.  (Later make same jump in same way to finish mission...)



All the little issues here are stacking up and becoming far worse all together, my patience has begun to wear thin with it.  (That teleporting shit was the deal breaker)  How many sequences are there? Just started 8, if I am almost done I'll just stick with it I guess.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Pretty sure 8 is the last sequence, the ending of Ezio, and then you are playing as Desmond for the next hour or so.

I actually liked this more than AC2 and it definitely felt longer than it too. The gameplay changes are nice, but once you master it you are a completely unstoppable monster and nothing could stand in your way. The economy system was better than AC2's, and there was more variety. There was also tons of things to do in this one if you ever get bored of doing one thing.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2010)

Best assasins creed game to date, definitely if you are thinking on playing an assasins creed then get this one. Worth every penny.


----------



## Alice (Nov 25, 2010)

You know....I'm actually impressed with Desmond in this game, above all


----------



## Awesome (Nov 25, 2010)

1st game Desmond couldn't do shit
2nd He could climb and fight a little
This one he can climb, fight, and stab

Full on assassin in AC3?


----------



## BVB (Nov 25, 2010)

seriously ubisoft.. wtf is this ending?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2010)

Campaign mode is like usual... incredibly repetitive.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 26, 2010)

I thought this one was the least repetitive with all the things to do in this game. I didn't even a slight bit of repetitiveness until the end part with Desmond.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 26, 2010)

Has anyone here found out what the red path you can see in Eagle Vision in the present time Monterigionni was for? I spent like an hour trying to find out an got nothin' XD


----------



## Awesome (Nov 26, 2010)

Red usually stands for Templar or an enemy, and seeing it coming out of the hideout makes it seems as if there is a traitor in the group. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I watched the truth and thought it was Lucy who was the traitor, but her possibly being dead ruins that now.


----------



## Death Note (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't know if this really is the right place to post this, but Ubisoft has announced that a new AC game will be released in 2011; about the same time as the other installments. 

I pray to God it isn't ACIII because I want that to be at least in development for two years so we can get a lot of good things to keep us occupied since that is probably going to be the last game in the series. But the thing is, I have no clue what they would do if it isn't ACIII.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 27, 2010)

So, the Vatican just randomly disappears and reappears on my map without explanation, anyone know the cause of this?  I'll be able to see it, then start an assassination mission and it disappears.  Or be on a mission, desync, and it changes.  Quite frustrating.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, I just got the apple and am doing the quests associated with them.  This is the worst part of any game I have played in probably 5 years.  

No way to escape grabs when using the apple, though the game still tells you how to escape when they grab you, and presumably laughs at you when it doesn't do shit.

Numerous instances of targets running out of the "restricted" areas and being unable to kill them for the missions.  They stay right outside of the area and it never desyncs, so you have to reset the entire mission.  Similarly, had a target stand on top a rock in the Colosseum and become immune to everything, and stop moving entirely.  Had to slowly walk into him to puch him off the rock

Ezio randomly locks up and is unable to move or do anything. (Opponents still dance around me, but never attack.)

No explanation on how to use the apple in combat takes for lots of time trying to figure out how to correctly use the piece of shit (But they make sure to tell you how to use the grab still!)

Not following the predetermined route makes you desync.  Was in the Colosseum, didn't walk into the center from the direction the game wanted, and it desynced me from being detected *in the middle of a cutscene*.


----------



## Death Note (Nov 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> So, I just got the apple and am doing the quests associated with them.   This is the worst part of any game I have played in probably 5 years.
> 
> No way to escape grabs when using the apple, though the game still tells  you how to escape when they grab you, and presumably laughs at you when  it doesn't do shit.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's by far the worst time in the game. It took me awhile to learn how exactly to use the apple, but once I did, it was an alright tool, but got boring when you have to use it for awhile :/ 

Anyway, about your problem, that's really weird :/ I had problems like that in AC 1 but never in AC 2/ Brotherhood. When I played that mission I just ran away and got out the area or whatever I had to do and it worked perfectly fine; I never remember it telling me to go in a certain spot.

Oh yeah, one cool thing, imo, about the apple is that when you go to use it it kinda freezes everything else until you release the button because with how slow that thing is, it would suck if it didn't freeze everyone lol.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 27, 2010)

Death Note said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just finished the game, pretty distraught it made me kill the slightly annoying girl, instead of the extremely annoying girl with downs.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 27, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So, the Vatican just randomly disappears and reappears on my map without explanation, anyone know the cause of this?  I'll be able to see it, then start an assassination mission and it disappears.  Or be on a mission, desync, and it changes.  Quite frustrating.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Anyone else had this problems?

I hope it's not too frequent/doesn't happen to everyone...


----------



## Death Note (Nov 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wish it would have let you kill all of them since I found them all to be annoying as hell :/ Good game though, I really enjoyed playing it.

One thing that I feel like an idiot for is just learning how to send my Assassin Recruits on missions .




@PoinT BlanK: I never had those problems.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't know where else to ask this, *but is there a special name for the half style of cape worn by Ezio?* I've seen it in other games, sometimes it's smaller and just drapes down over the back of one shoulder (Like in Aion, by the Asmodians)

*Spoiler*: _Ezio_ 





More cloak like





*Spoiler*: _Asmo_ 





More cape like


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 28, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I don't know where else to ask this, *but is there a special name for the half style of cape worn by Ezio?* I've seen it in other games, sometimes it's smaller and just drapes down over the back of one shoulder (Like in Aion, by the Asmodians)
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ezio_
> 
> ...


Don't know, it does have a similar look to Captain Marvel's cape though.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 28, 2010)

Death Note said:


> Don't know if this really is the right place to post this, but Ubisoft has announced that a new AC game will be released in 2011; about the same time as the other installments.
> 
> I pray to God it isn't ACIII because I want that to be at least in development for two years so we can get a lot of good things to keep us occupied since that is probably going to be the last game in the series. But the thing is, I have no clue what they would do if it isn't ACIII.



Its going to be Assassins Creed: Lost Legacy for the 3DS, as far as my knowledge goes ACIII hasn't surfaced at all.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone know how to replay the Romulus missions? I need to collect some Borgia flags I missed. I hear after you beat the game you can go into the DNA and select it. I did beat the game, but all it tells me if the amount of feathers I collected, theres no way to reselect to play the missions. Anyone go through the same thing?


----------



## Magoichi (Dec 1, 2010)

I started Virtual Training the other day. Combat at first was highly addictive when trying to achieve Gold. Then I found it got really easy when using the Dagger in combination with the throwing knives. 



Superrazien said:


> Does anyone know how to replay the Romulus missions? I need to collect some Borgia flags I missed. I hear after you beat the game you can go into the DNA and select it. I did beat the game, but all it tells me if the amount of feathers I collected, theres no way to reselect to play the missions. Anyone go through the same thing?



Sounds like you're looking at the Additional Memories of the DNA which lists what Borgia Towers, viewpoints or flags etc you've either done or collected so far. 

To replay the Romulus missions you need to browse through the Secret Locations section of the DNA. This will tell you what Lair's you have completed and it's just a case of selecting the mission and selecting replay.


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 1, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> I started Virtual Training the other day. Combat at first was highly addictive when trying to achieve Gold. Then I found it got really easy when using the Dagger in combination with the throwing knives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, thanks man. The only thing thats weird is I can only reply 5 temples. One temple I need 2 feathers in. I forgot the name but it has like 3 T's in it. For some reason I can't replay that one.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 1, 2010)

So do they reveal petruccio's secret on this one or you're just still hunting for feathers?


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2010)

^ so the secret wasn't revealed in ACII ?

It was too much of a bother to collect them all, so I did not.


----------



## TrueKing (Dec 10, 2010)

_The game its self was not bad I'm really looking forwrd to the next one, but I wasn't looking forward to it the very next year after Brotherhood came out. I really think that they need to wait another year or two to bring the next Assassin's Creed out._


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> ^ so the secret wasn't revealed in ACII ?
> 
> It was too much of a bother to collect them all, so I did not.



Nah it isn't revealed.

You just collect all the feathers and take them back to your mum's room then you get like a short animation clip of her thanking you for not forgetting about it..and I mean short, like 4secs..and I think she gives you the Alditore cape after that.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 11, 2010)

Epic game!


----------



## -JT- (Dec 13, 2010)

Ddoes anyone else have problems getting into a certain Lair of Romulus? The one through some arch way near an abandoned French camp. It has three beams above it and water below it. I've watched videos on people climbing down to it, but I can never grab onto the seemingly non existent ledges. I tried parachuting too but completely failed. Any help?


----------



## Draffut (Dec 13, 2010)

-JT- said:


> Ddoes anyone else have problems getting into a certain Lair of Romulus? The one through some arch way near an abandoned French camp. It has three beams above it and water below it. I've watched videos on people climbing down to it, but I can never grab onto the seemingly non existent ledges. I tried parachuting too but completely failed. Any help?



I dont remember having any issues, I think I just climbed up some of the pillars and jumped over.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm so pumped to play Brotherhood, especially with a multiplayer.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 16, 2010)

In response to my earlier problem:

I figured it out. You have to fix all the broken aqueduct things to raise the water level, then you can just swim to the ledge and climb up


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 17, 2010)

Multiplayer of this game is really good, i'm lv. 25 now.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm Level 19 

Unlocked Templar Vision so finally I can assassinate those who use morph/disguise/hide in groups effectively.

My only real problem with the multiplayer is the servers. It often takes me so long to find people


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 17, 2010)

Got the game, beat it, and goddamn the ending is strange.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 23, 2010)

I noticed something during online play, whenever your enemy is close there is a sound in the background that sounds like breathing.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 25, 2010)

I got the second one last week for PS3. I loved it, so I'm going to get Brotherhood sometime soon with my Christmas money.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 25, 2010)

Once you hit lvl 50 in online, there is almost no point in continue playing the multiplayer unless you like the online gameplay.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 10, 2011)

I got to lv. 50, the elite gear + color 3 on the Smuggler looks sick.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

It's also a shame that Altaiir gets shit on.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

^Why? He sucked. Boring ass MC. Was so happy they moved on from him. 

DLC = can't wait. I loved brotherhood.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> It's also a shame that Altaiir gets shit on.



What do you mean?  By fans or in the game?  Cause I haven't seen either to be honest.  He's constantly referenced in the games and most fans like his story arc better.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

Are you serious? They like Altair's story better then Ezio? Oh god...


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 17, 2011)

From what I've read, yeah.  

I've heard a lot of complaints about how Altair should have had two games as well, showing his exploits with the codex and him actually being the Master head-figure.

Edit:  Let me put it this way, I've seen people like the story of ACII better than AC, but liked the character of Altair better than Ezio.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> What do you mean?  By fans or in the game?  Cause I haven't seen either to be honest.  He's constantly referenced in the games and most fans like his story arc better.



I got out of the AC fandom now that I can see it's going down the same road as MGS with it's overly-convoluted rambling being thought of as literary genius. But most fans I encountered preferred Ezio because Ubisoft gave him the short end of the stick - he's regarded as a legend but never said why, he was never given any real character development and the first game spent more time drumming up Desmond than him. They never showed him doing much of note until the very end, standing up to al Muadim (think I got that right). Whereas Ezio had at least two hugely pivotal moments in ACII alone.

Ubisoft clearly put more effort into Ezio with at least two full games (well, ACII was incomplete but they did fix it). And I wouldn't be surprised to hear if their announcement in May is about another Ezio-based game since he is the more popular character (Altair certainly didn't win a myriad of character-based awards from gaming critics).

Oh well. As long as Lucy stays dead.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 17, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Ubisoft clearly put more effort into Ezio with at least two full games (well, ACII was incomplete but they did fix it). And I wouldn't be surprised to hear if their announcement in May is about another Ezio-based game since he is the more popular character (Altair certainly didn't win a myriad of character-based awards from gaming critics).
> 
> Oh well. As long as Lucy stays dead.



I think they announced that AC:B was the last we'd play as Ezio, so I doubt the announcement will be a third Ezio game.  I think with the success of the original AC they were given more time to prepare for ACII and clearly put alot of research and creativity into it.  So I guess if that's short changing Altair, then so be it.  I just call it progress.

You seem to know the story at least, will you continue playing even if you aren't a "fan?"  I have to see how it ends.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> I think they announced that AC:B was the last we'd play as Ezio, so I doubt the announcement will be a third Ezio game.  I think with the success of the original AC they were given more time to prepare for ACII and clearly put alot of research and creativity into.  So I guess if that's short changing Altair, then so be it.  I just call it progress.
> 
> You seem to know the story at least, will you continue playing even if you aren't a "fan?"  I have to see how it ends.



Unless I decide to pirate them or get them from a bargain bin, probably not. I'll do like I did with Metal Gear Solid and just read about whatever I missed unless something dramatically jumps out at me... but right now the series is reading like a Dan Brown novel. If they do intend to go through with one of their original plans, which was "King Arthur" era, then I'll definitely be passing.

Admittedly, I'm still embittered at Ubisoft as a whole over the Scott Pilgrim fiasco, but I digress...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim? 

Well AC2 story was good, so was brotherhood. But those aren't the reason I play those games. AC has always been about exploring and fighting for me.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope they move on already, I want AC III. I loved AC II, but brotherhood bored me to death. VEry repetitive game play drags after a few hours. It doesn't help that most main memories in the game are boring and have crappy gameplay mechanics like being timed, etc. Ughh...i hated the Da Vincy machine missions, no fun at all (except the one with the carriage). I didn't even finish this game, got bored by the part where Cesare killed his dad.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2011)

Why didn't I pick this up?


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

You were waiting for the price to go down because it's half a game?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2011)

Brotherhood lasted me almost 20 hours...it's longer then 75% of the games I've played.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

Then I can imagine you spent about 40 hours on Assassin's Creed and Assassin's Creed II each?


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 18, 2011)

My main complaint about AC:B would be that for every 1 main story quest with Ezio, you have to do like 15 side missions in order to complete everything.  There were several times when I forgot what was happening in the main plot because I was tracking down all the whore, thief, and mercenary missions.  Then throw in the Da Vinci missions and the Romulus missions and the Christina missions, it ends up being a bit much.

It's definately worth getting, though.  There's a lot of game, but little story progress if that makes sense.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Then I can imagine you spent about 40 hours on Assassin's Creed and Assassin's Creed II each?



Haha nope, AC1 I spent like 12 hours at most. AC2 I spent a bit more time, maybe 25. Though that one def dragged on a bit to much.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> You were waiting for the price to go down because it's half a game?



Brotherhood is longer than 90% of the games released today. It may not be as long or varied as ACII, but the multiplayer more than makes up for that. Even if you're not a fan of that kind of online game (which makes you insane!), it's still an amazing first effort into the online world for Assassin's Creed. Very well put together and very fleshed out for a first attempt.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Brotherhood is longer than 90% of the games released today. It may not be as long or varied as ACII, but the multiplayer more than makes up for that. Even if you're not a fan of that kind of online game (which makes you insane!), it's still an amazing first effort into the online world for Assassin's Creed. Very well put together and very fleshed out for a first attempt.




*Spoiler*: _Tagged for rant_ 



As I recall, Ubisoft marketed it as having 8-10 hours of gameplay (or it might've been reviews I read - which is my mistake) which is the average for the campaign of a shooter. ACI and ACII easily doubled that. Nothing of the single player was really "fleshed out" because nothing needed to be. They had everything they needed with ACII. Just like Bioshock 2 and Dead Space 2, this was just an attempt at Ubisoft trying to get into the multiplayer game, particularly after the Splinter Cell: Conviction flop.

I'm certainly not one to rush games (I took my sweet time for a 13 hour run on my first Dead Space 2 play-through even though it's "average" was, again, to be 8-10), but I still managed to fly through the single-player easily enough (I would say about nine hours, not including deaths - not that you should be dying much in AC) within my second day of playing and moved on to multiplayer - which could not be said of ACII, which was _also_ an incomplete game.

AC:B was an add-on, and multiplayer cash-in. No, not small enough for a simple DLC but it felt more like an expansion to me - like picking up Dragon Age: Awakening after Origins. I still would've paid about thirty dollars for it when I was an avid Assassin's Creed fan, but sixty is overkill. I don't expect the multiplayer to last much longer, especially with Ubisoft coming out with ANOTHER Assassin's Creed title this year.




But to each their own. Maybe ACIII will have me eating crow (assuming that's what they're releasing this year). I have no shame, I can admit I'm wrong.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 18, 2011)

For me AC:B was only slightly shorter than ACII, but it was better in every aspect. I spent about 20 hours to beat AC:B and that's twice the amount of time it took me to beat Dead Space II. I felt AC:B was a complete game and wasn't an expansion like Awakening. I payed $60 for it, and I enjoyed it as a sequel, not an expansion.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> For me AC:B was only slightly shorter than ACII, but it was better in every aspect. I spent about 20 hours to beat AC:B and that's twice the amount of time it took me to beat Dead Space II. I felt AC:B was a complete game and wasn't an expansion like Awakening. I payed $60 for it, and I enjoyed it as a sequel, not an expansion.



Basically this 100%. And splinter cell conviction a flop? Last I heard it sold over 2 million.... Also scores plenty of 9's, deserved it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Basically this 100%. And splinter cell conviction a flop? Last I heard it sold over 2 million.... Also scores plenty of 9's, deserved it.



I meant in regards to its multiplayer, which was Ubisoft's primary attempt in trying to get a piece of the pie until AC:B came about (though I only recall two nine ratings, from IGN and GameInformer... well, and GamePro giving it a perfect score but what DON'T they give a perfect score anymore? But otherwise still good scores, barring the PC version... though I do recall the previous installments, such as Chaos Theory, scoring better).

EDIT: Also, about the sales...


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Splinter Cell: Conviction, the latest stealth outing featuring Sam Fisher, sold 1.9 million units during the Ubisoft's first quarter which ended June 30, 2010.



Just to satiate my own curiosity, though the article does also say Ubisoft weren't pleased with those sales, but still said they were "solid."


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2011)

Ah well I for one liked the co-op of splinter cell but it was no Chaos Theory. And reason CT sold so well is cause it was absolutely amazing. I hope one day SC will reach that level once again. As for sales, still think it's over 2 million by now, since those are old sales. Still well done for exclusive.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tagged for rant_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if you beat it in 9 hours then you obviously did none of the extra side missions and got none of the collectibles. And now you're saying ACII was an incomplete game too? By what standards? Because it sounds to me like you're either lying about playing the game, or lying about not rushing your games. ACII had even more content than Brotherhood, most of which you obviously paid no attention to. You sound like you're treating the open world style that Assassin's Creed presents, like it's a linear game only going from one story mission to the next. 

That's ok, not everyone likes doing the extra missions and getting all the collectibles... But that in no way makes either ACB or ACII an incomplete game. They both offer far more content than most games put out these days. You want an incomplete game? Go play The Force Unleashed 2 or Wet where you get 4-6 hours of repetitive gameplay.

Brotherhood was far from a cash in. Just because you didn't explore the game to it's fullest, doesn't mean the content is not there. The mutiplayer is fully featured and very well done for a first attempt at online for Assassin's Creed. They've already put out 2 *free* updates that include new maps and modes. A third DLC is going to add more missions and areas to the single player as well as a new map and two new modes for the online. This game is not done yet. Another game won't be out until the end of this year at the earliest.

I think you are confusing a game that lacks content, with a game that has content you didn't bother playing. That's far from the game's fault. It's no ones fault. You just didn't want to play the game to it's fullest. There's nothing wrong with that, but don't call that a fault in the game these developers obviously put a lot of effort into. Nine hours to finish the story missions is still an hour longer than the average game these days... add a great multiplayer competent... and calling this an incomplete game is just ridiculous.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Ah well I for one liked the co-op of splinter cell but it was no Chaos Theory. And reason CT sold so well is cause it was absolutely amazing. I hope one day SC will reach that level once again. As for sales, still think it's over 2 million by now, since those are old sales. Still well done for exclusive.



I played the co-op briefly but it was something I could only play with someone I trusted since when I played online with people I didn't know, there was no communication - something I hear is commonplace for a lot of online games (though even WITHOUT communication, people in Gears of War 2 weren't bad... in fact it was better when they didn't say shit).

And I would say so since those sales were... six, seven months ago? Shame Alan Wake didn't shape up the same way (I believe it hasn't even hit a million yet... a shame, most people don't give that game the time of day anymore). There goes my hopes for a sequel.

@Semi - I did everything except a few multiplayer achievements and get to the max level (I stopped around level 20 though I'm not including my multiplayer time in my overall play time). Trimming down your rant to the point, I did play the game to what I saw was the fullest. I did everything I was set out to do, 100% the Thieves, Courtesans, and Mercenaries and acquired full Master Assassins (I even went through the extra effort to make sure they were all females, because I'm a sick puppy like that). I did not admittedly finish every single side-mission to send my Assassin Wenches on because there was nothing interesting about it. I finished all of Leonardo's Machines.

Collected the feathers (which wasn't nearly as bad as it was in ACII and only a tiny fraction of what the flags were). Did the Lairs of Romulus (though that was worth it - the Brutus armor looked pretty snazzy). The puzzles (which were admittedly my favorite thing about this game - those are genius and when Capcom does the Resident Evil reboot they need to take a note from these guys). I know I'm leaving things out, but whether you believe me or not (which I'm sure is not), I did not just blaze through the game - it just so happened that way. And unlike ACII, I didn't get the same attraction to the areas as I did when in Rome. I got tired of seeing the Coliseum and the Aqeuduct so many times.

And I'm saying that ACII was incomplete by the fact that Ubisoft purposefully left out two very important memories to later release as DLC (they at least had the decency to only stick us for half as much as would be normal). The memories were clearly right there and intended and they were more important than a majority of the other memories as Caterina and Machiavelli ended up being HUGELY relevant to the entire story - especially for AC:B. That just says to me it was obviously meant to be regular-game content, or else making DLC characters and events some of the most important just seems like a shoddy choice to me.

And furthermore, just to clarify, Ubisoft DID say the new Assassin's Creed would be out November, this year, as following their pattern (even though at AC:B's release they said no game this year due to the lead writer leaving the series due to creative differences - the full announcement and what game it will be will be revealed in May, if I recall).


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 18, 2011)

Garrus said:


> @Semi - I did everything except a few multiplayer achievements and get to the max level (I stopped around level 20 though I'm not including my multiplayer time in my overall play time). Trimming down your rant to the point, I did play the game to what I saw was the fullest. I did everything I was set out to do, 100% the Thieves, Courtesans, and Mercenaries and acquired full Master Assassins (I even went through the extra effort to make sure they were all females, because I'm a sick puppy like that).
> 
> And I'm saying that ACII was incomplete by the fact that Ubisoft purposefully left out two very important memories to later release as DLC (they at least had the decency to only stick us for half as much as would be normal). The memories were clearly right there and intended and they were more important than a majority of the other memories as Caterina and Machiavelli ended up being HUGELY relevant to the entire story - especially for AC:B. That just says to me it was obviously meant to be regular-game content, or else making DLC characters and events some of the most important just seems like a shoddy choice to me.
> 
> And furthermore, just to clarify, Ubisoft DID say the new Assassin's Creed would be out November, this year, as following their pattern (even though at AC:B's release they said no game this year due to the lead writer leaving the series due to creative differences - the full announcement and what game it will be will be revealed in May, if I recall).



Right, that's exactly what I'm saying. 

"I did play the game to what I saw was the fullest"

What you saw to be the fullest, was obviously not everything the game offered. Nine hours is not nearly enough time to do and see everything in the single player portion of the game. It's just impossible. The content is there and you decided you didn't want to play it. That doesn't mean the content isn't there, or that the game is incomplete.

As for the multiplayer, it's obviously not for everyone, but it is unarguably well thought out. It has a ton of levels, lots of unlocks, a good variety in characters and maps, and a totally unique style of play.

You may not have enjoyed it as much as other people, but that doesn't change the fact that the content is there, and the developers did spend a lot of time and effort to put it there. Calling it an incomplete game is an insult to the developers that gave us more content than most these days. They didn't have to give us multiplayer. They could have shipped the game with only it's single player. They didn't have to make the single player longer than most games these days. They did though.

As for Assassin's Creed 2, I believe the developers said there simply was not enough time to put those missions in the final product until after it's release. This is completely understandable considering how much content was already in the main game. Plus, they gave us those missions at a reasonably low price. They didn't intentionally exclude missions that would be important for Brotherhood's story. They didn't even know the were going to make Brotherhood until the response towards Ezio's character was so strong.

I'm not saying you didn't get the value you wanted out of Brotherhood. I'm just saying that the value is there for the people who choose to play it. If you didn't care for the online or doing everything there is to be done in the single player... that's your choice. However, for everyone that did choose to play the online and do everything there was to see and do in the single player... the value is astronomical by today's standards.

Calling it incomplete is an insult.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Right, that's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> "I did play the game to what I saw was the fullest"
> 
> What you saw to be the fullest, was obviously not everything the game offered. Nine hours is not nearly enough time to do and see everything in the single player portion of the game. It's just impossible. The content is there and you decided you didn't want to play it. That doesn't mean the content isn't there, or that the game is incomplete.



So can you at least clarify what I missed out on, then? If I really missed out on THAT much besides the Lairs, Da Vinci's side-quests, puzzles/Glyphs, Aqueduct construction (which was necessary anyway for the Romulus Lairs unless you glitched it), feathers, Guild challenges, and your own Brotherhood (or in my case, Sisterhood)? I know already I missed a lot of personal Assassin contracts, and three Artifacts. And I only did enough of the VR missions (I forget what they're actually called) to get the achievements, and the Raiden skin (which scared me with Ezio's pony-tail).

But seriously. If I missed _that_ much content, I would like to know if I cheated myself.

Also, Brotherhood they said was already under work when they revealed their 2009 third-quarter profits in January/February. And regardless, even if they "didn't have time" it's still a fact that it technically IS incomplete - it was clearly stuff that was meant to be in the game. Is it so wrong to say that? Especially if Ubisoft excuses it by saying they didn't have time. Unless you mean my reference to AC:B, which was an obvious joking exaggeration.

Though for the sake of saving face and not having to continue an argument of personal preference (and because I know I seem like a pathological liar as it is), I'll just admit defeat here.

Also, revising my previous statement (see, admitting I'm wrong!) we could expect the new Assassin's Creed anywhere from April of this year (HA! Yeah, right) and March of next. Though statistically, all AC titles have released in November (I guess for the holiday season). Again, we'll find out more in May (though it is being referred to as a "major" title so probably ACIII).


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder if Da vincci disappearance will have a midnight launch. This should be out by now..


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 9, 2011)

Just recently started playing online with this game. It is incredibly fun. I actually find that I blaze through my targets,but then again I did play Manhunt and Splinter Cell: CT and Double Agent for a straight 3 years for about 8 hours a day,so I have a lot of patience  and practice with stealth.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Apr 9, 2011)

Just completed it. Did all the sidequests, got all the treasures. Didn't bother with Borgia flags or even features this time 'round. Go around 23-25 hours out of it. No real complaints here.


----------

